# eternal sunline



## manda (Jun 4, 2004)

if all the goodbyes
disappear,
where do the kisses flow?
i'd write you a letter wrapped
in my tears
if only there were enough for you to know

id build you a shadow
of me
to hide behind in guilt
a song for you to lie with
a love good enough to die with

i would have crossed a thousand suns for you
and pieced together your heart and thoughts
with your hand at my side
and not in my way

i would have died
within the life i knew
if only to spend one night with you.


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 4, 2004)

I really like your writing style Manda ..... this piece and the first piece you posted in this forum both express the emotions behind the words very well. I can relate to the thoughts/emotions expressed ...
Your writing comes from a raw , honest place so thank you for sharing it :hug:


----------



## manda (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks
Ive always been told things like that.
This other forum Ive posted in where people dont know me well..
this guy said "you scare me" lol


----------



## markc (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow... Some amazing imagery you've spun, manda.


----------



## terri (Jun 4, 2004)

I really like this one, too, Manda.   You're very good.    I'm so glad you're sharing this stuff with us.


----------



## manda (Jun 5, 2004)




----------

